
Show HN: FollowUpFor.Me – AI Assisted Lead Follow Up - eapartridge
https://followupfor.me/
======
eapartridge
Hi HN! Creator here--built this to try to make follow up emails more effective
and less nagging. Would love any feedback you all might have!

If you happen to like it, promo code HNBETA gets 20% off for six months after
the trial.

